# truck camping



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice set up! How were the nights? what did you guys do for heat(no NSFW material please). Joking aside did you have any heat or just some good sleeping bags?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I did a similar thing and love it. Its a whole new experience and a big lesson in efficient energy use.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice yep we did that last year at BigSky and Moolight, nice to have a low voltage sleeping bag and a secondary battery kit with a deep cell installed too.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

And condoms........lots of condoms!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ETM said:


> I did a similar thing and love it. Its a whole new experience and a big lesson in efficient energy use.


We should sign you up for the cast of Car Danchi 7!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha livin the dream brother!


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I Lived like that for 5 months near Idaho Falls. 

I was working on a Transmission Line and some Turbines out that way. I actually had a blast, I just wanted to see if I could handle it. 
Had a gym membership for working out and showers. I made alot that year and spent 5 months living in the back of my truck in Idaho.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Your truck sleeping setup looks waaaaay nicer than mine ever did. Of course, mine was in the back of an '85 Nissan 720. But hey, it had a carpet kit, and I had a shit load of sleeping bags and blankets. Just remember to keep a window cracked, cause condensation sucks! Lol!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

I run a 1500 watt inverter off of a deep cycle battery that I charge before I head out, I only use the inverter for a boot dryer and to charge up my computer so It will last about 3-4 days usually. For heat I use a Mr Heater portable propane heater that can be run indoors with 9 square inches of ventilation, but in the back of the truck if I crack the two side windows about an inch or so that's enough and that thing cranks so much heat it's fucking ridiculous; I usually only use the heat in the morning, before getting out of my bag so I'll start the heat and in under 5 minutes it's melting faces. Store containers of supplies under the platform and keep my boards locked up on top with a Yakima fat cat 6. Hung some old baners up for privacy (Keeping those piggies unsuspecting in Govy) and to keep out light.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

Here's another one with the heater and the lady.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

More pics of the lady!

If you drive the car to your camping spot after riding use the heat off your engine to dry gloves and socks. Works a treat.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie (Dec 6, 2011)

ETM.. Here ya go!

Snow Sluts | Facebook


----------

